# Black&White Challenge: Light from Below



## gk fotografie (Apr 12, 2020)

Welcome!

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## rslt (Apr 14, 2020)

Light is from under the house, will get more creative as the juices start to flow


----------



## smithdan (Apr 14, 2020)

What's left of the last bottle of homemade spiced apple jelly


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 15, 2020)

View attachment 190094


----------



## johngpt (Apr 15, 2020)

make me an angel

Angel From Montgomery, one of my favorite Bonnie Raitt tunes, written by the late John Prine.
.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## waday (Apr 15, 2020)

Started from the bottom by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Apr 15, 2020)

Ansco Lancer,  AKA Bilora Bella 44


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 16, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 190131



I like it! Something simular crossed my mind last weekend. Nominated_ POTM april 2020_


----------



## Silversnapper (Apr 16, 2020)

An old vase lit from below with a small anglepoise lamp.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2020)

I have had so little time for any photography. On the PC for work 8 hours a day, cleaning and organizing at night. Hopefully take a break at some point.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 16, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> I like it! Something simular crossed my mind last weekend. Nominated_ POTM april 2020_


Thank you @gk. Again, so very kind of you.
I want to tell you how much I appreciate the thoughtful challenges. They're generating some of my favorite images and I am learning much more than I expected. Not only from the process of executing each theme, but also learning from other's submissions. Such a significant benefit.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 16, 2020)

dusty vase full of shells

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 17, 2020)

View attachment 190223


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 17, 2020)

And...an extra one with the so-called Sabattier effect (wikipedia) although in digital photography that name should no longer be used. In the film era I've used this effect thousands of times and everyone knowing I'm a true adept of Man Ray will understand that too (sabattier).  Unfortunately, the real experience of the dark room is gone when sitting behind a computer and so is the real sensation about this special effect and pseudo solarization or other dark room techniques. What I can advise in any case is not to use a solarization plugin, because most plugins have a kind of standard, programmed effect that is hardly satisfying. Exploring and experimenting yourself is much more fun, but also more difficult because a repeatable effect is difficult to obtain and for that matter exactly the same as creating the Sabattier effect in the film period!

View attachment 190227


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 17, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I like it! Something simular crossed my mind last weekend. Nominated_ POTM april 2020_
> ...



Thank you, this challenge fulfills the purpose, I think. You show more and more interesting work!! I'm quite fond of b&w photography and I not only hope to convince real "color" enthusiasts that b&w is much more than a possibility to converse less succesfull color images, but also to come up with themes that will take us all a step further in the right direction. Remember that things, like "seeing" and "composition" are really much more important than the fact which (expensive) camera one carries over his/her shoulder.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 17, 2020)

Rockin' Robot


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Apr 17, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 190241 View attachment 190241


Elizabeth, how is your husband doing?


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 17, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190241 View attachment 190241
> ...


just had the operation on ankle this morning.. doing very well so far..thank you so much for asking...


----------



## johngpt (Apr 17, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> just had the operation on ankle this morning.. doing very well so far..thank you so much for asking...


Sent you a message at your profile page.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 17, 2020)

trumpeting the light

.


----------



## waday (Apr 17, 2020)

Sunrise by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Apr 17, 2020)

Triptych by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 17, 2020)

Thirsty?

Had a lot of fun with this one.  The Lumecube came in handy for the last challenge and again this time as well.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2020)

Assorted lens filters on a tablet


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 18, 2020)

smithdan said:


> What's left of the last bottle of homemade spiced apple jelly/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 18, 2020)

(soap bubbles in a vase)
View attachment 190283


----------



## johngpt (Apr 18, 2020)

de-shafted

.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Apr 20, 2020)

johngpt said:


> de-shafted



The leaf is a nice touch!


----------



## johngpt (Apr 20, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> > de-shafted
> ...


Thanks Mike, it was stuck onto the shaft and so I just left it alone. Various parts are sort of hidden in a corner of our back yard and have gotten bits adhered. Some leaves, some pine needles, etc.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 20, 2020)

lit from below

.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 20, 2020)

@johngpt your model for that shoot was excellent.  Well done.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 20, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> @johngpt your model for that shoot was excellent.  Well done.


He can be found at Model Mayhem...


----------



## moriato (Apr 21, 2020)

OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by moriato on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## moriato (Apr 21, 2020)

OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by moriato on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 22, 2020)

View attachment 190468


----------



## moriato (Apr 22, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 190468



Wow, as a beginner, I have no idea how you could create that black circle and on the same time allow for a look at the glass inside the circle. Cool effect, can you explain this to me?


----------



## moriato (Apr 23, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> layer


Thank you!
I understand what you did (theoretically). My photo editing skills are for now limited to moving some sliders to change the overall look.
Before moving on in this area I want to experiment still more with different photo-areas and exposures. That’s why I jumped into the challenge here as I have never done sny black and white photography (will not leave it with the two pictures)
It’s very interesting to see and learn from what you (and others) have done here!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## moriato (Apr 23, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> there


Thanks again for your tips and encouraging words. I will keep trying and the intentional review of photography and composition books is now on the list of many many todos.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 23, 2020)

"Frame off" restoration,  Corgi toys Jaguar 2.4.


 

and to those who maybe thought it was the more desirable "Matchbox" model, this in clarification..


----------



## johngpt (Apr 24, 2020)

super duper cleaner 

So powerful it makes the washer glow!
.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 25, 2020)

It occurred to me last night, that when the sun sets and goes below the horizon, the clouds are lit from below.
A five shot pano of clouds after sunset this past Tuesday. Alas they brought no rain.




all bluster 21Apr20

.


----------

